# General > The Literature Network >  Para aqueles que falam Português( For Those Who Speak Portuguese)

## Kalow

Olá. Eu não sei se é contra as regras do fórum postar algo sem ser em inglês. Well, I Know how to speak English; but I want to make this Portuguese-Literature Topic - I hope Admin don´t remove this topic  :Smile:  --- Anyway, let me back to my language: Portuguese.
---
Eu sou Brasileiro,e gostaria de discutir sobre os autores e livros legais em lingua portuguesa - não importa o país..
(I am Brazilia, and I´d like to discuss about the cool writers and books in portuguese language - doesn´t matter the country)
...bah, esse treco de ficar "translatiando" num tá legal...
NO, I AM NOT A PATRIOT, XENOFOBIC ... or something like this, but all languages must have their values...
---
Eu particulamente gosto muito de Machado de Assis. A pouco tempo li um livro do Luís Fernando Verissimo, bem interessante também. Drummond é bem famoso, mas nem curto tanto. Cecilia Meireles tem umas poesias legais. Eu ouvi falar bastante sobre Fernando Pessoa , Eça de Queiros e Camões como grandes escritores Portugueses. Mas mal conheço as obras dele
(translation )
I, enjoy very much Machado de Assis. I´ve read a Luis Fernando Verissimo´s book days ago, it´s interessant. Drummon is very famous but I don´t like it too much. Cecilia Meirels has very interessantig poetries. I´ve heard a lot about Fernando Pessoa, Eça de Queiros and Camões as greats Portuguese writers..but I badly know their works.

---
Um trecho de Cecilia Meireles, é algo mais ou menos assim
(A quote of Cecilia Meirels, it´s something like this)
"Eu canto porque o instante existe
Não sou alegre nem sou triste,
sou poeta"
---

Té
Bye

----------


## Koa

I'm a languages lover so I enjoy this, but I'm not sure it'd get much response...good idea to translate in English (I somehow understand Portuguese but don't think the others do..)

Unfortunately, I don't know anything about Brazilian/Portuguese literature... The only name coming to mind, excpet those you mentioned, is Paulo Coelho, I actually enjoyed one of his books but it's true as many say that he's kinda commercial...

Hey, by the way, i think you'd better have posted this in the general literature forum, cos it relates to literature doesn't it?  :Wink:

----------


## azmuse

...thank goodness i've taken Spanish

----------

